#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  INTELBRAS ou UBIQUITI p/ PTP 10 KM?

## tiagoestevao

Bom dia, Amigos.

*Os senhores usariam qual das opções abaixo para um enlace ponto à ponto de 10 km, com visada limpa?*

2 - Rádios Ponto à Ponto PTP 5 GHz 2N MiMo 2x2;
2 - Antenas UBIQUITI NANOBEAM AC AIRMAX 5GHZ 19DBI (NBE-5AC-19) com Radome Shield.

*R$ 4.420,00*

Ou

02 - Rádio Rocket M5;
02 - Antenas Xwave 5831DPR com Radome Shield.

*
R$ 3.556,00*


Qual o mais adequado e/ou melhor custo x benefício?

Quem passa mais banda efetiva, Intelbras ou Rocket M5 da Ubiquiti?


Grato.

----------


## Felps

eu iria de roquet M5 ..voce chegou a cotar mikrotik ? quem sabe um par de Roquet AirPrism

----------


## tiagoestevao

Olá, amigo. Iria de Rocket por simpatia ou por alguma questão técnica entre as duas marcas?

Qual a diferença do Airprism pros demais?

----------


## Felps

na verdade prefiro o Roquet...por que uso e nao tenho problemas... o AirPrism...tem filtragem de canal para ambientes mais poluidos...trabalha ja em 256QAM da um Throughput maior ao radio ! mais ai vai da sua necessidade de banda ne !

----------


## tiagoestevao

Quais produtos da Ubiquiti substituem os da Intelbras abaixo?

Apc 5m-18 | Antena c/ Rádio;
Cpe 2m-14 | Antena c/ Rádio.





> na verdade prefiro o Roquet...por que uso e nao tenho problemas... o AirPrism...tem filtragem de canal para ambientes mais poluidos...trabalha ja em 256QAM da um Throughput maior ao radio ! mais ai vai da sua necessidade de banda ne !

----------


## Felps

acredito que roquet com dish....se for pra ponto a ponto !

----------


## tiagoestevao

Funciona com a antena abaixo?

Antena Ubiquiti Nanobean-M5-400 25 Dbi;
Radome Ubiquiti p/ Nbe-M5-400 25 Dbi.





> acredito que roquet com dish....se for pra ponto a ponto !

----------


## Felps

quanto esta querendo de trafego neste PTP ?

----------


## tiagoestevao

De 50 à 100 Mega IP.




> quanto esta querendo de trafego neste PTP ?

----------


## freitascba

amigo, esqueça tudo oque leu acima, compre um par de mikrotik 922 com antena algecom, coisa de profissional, vc vai passar uns 100 a 150mb full neste enlace.

----------


## teresopolis

> amigo, esqueça tudo oque leu acima, compre um par de mikrotik 922 com antena algecom, coisa de profissional, vc vai passar uns 100 a 150mb full neste enlace.


Minha dica respondendo ao titulo do post, NEM UM NEM OUTRO.
Siga o que o freitascba falou, não tem erro.

----------


## tiagoestevao

Amigo, assisti um vídeo sobre o equipamento. Achei bem interessante. No mercado livre, a placa tá em torno de R$ 800,00. Boa de preço.

Mas e diga uma coisa, você usa essa RB 922 em um enlace longo? Quais características da antena? Passa quanto de link, no seu caso?

Agradeço sua atenção.




> amigo, esqueça tudo oque leu acima, compre um par de mikrotik 922 com antena algecom, coisa de profissional, vc vai passar uns 100 a 150mb full neste enlace.

----------


## emilidani

Sem duvidas Ubiquiti ou Mikrotik.

----------


## freitascba

> Amigo, assisti um vídeo sobre o equipamento. Achei bem interessante. No mercado livre, a placa tá em torno de R$ 800,00. Boa de preço.
> 
> Mas e diga uma coisa, você usa essa RB 922 em um enlace longo? Quais características da antena? Passa quanto de link, no seu caso?
> 
> Agradeço sua atenção.


Então, 922 eu nao uso pq meus enlaces são pequenos, media de 1 a 3km no maximo, em vez da 922 eu utilizo Mikrotik SXT 5 Lite, é a mesma coisa da 922, porem para distancias menores. Tenho 3 grupos no whats somente com proprietarios e tecnicos de provedor, coisa seria e sem bagunça, se eu perguntar la oque usar para um enlace destes tenho a certeza de que todos irao falar para radio digital ou 922, até uma 912 atenderia seu cenario, mas se quer uma boa introdução em seu provedor já vai logo de 922 pq esta proximos os valores, antes ela custava uns 300/400 reais, com o dolar alto ela subiu tbm. A antena algecon ja vem com radome, eh uma puta marca e de conceito no brasil, com selo da anatel e tudo mais, a 922 trabalha com nv2 que eh o protocolo nativo da marca, sendo assim vc vai ter uma qualidade imensa no ptp. Eu utilizando as sxt5 lite passo 50mb DUPLEX, ou seja 50x2 (50 indo-upload e 50 voltando-download), sendo assim bato a capacidade de 100mb da porta lan do equipamento, se a sxt5 lite fosse AC (10/100/1000 - gigalan) eu com certeza estaria passando mais banda. Agora no inicio de 2016 irei trocar meu backbone de lugar, irei comprar um par de 922 com antena da angecon mas para 300 metros apenas, muito mas muito pouco porem confio apenas nesta linha de aparelhos, quero passar 150m duples (300 no total), na outra ponta terei as sxt5 enviando para as outras torres proximas. Abraços e espero ter ajudado.

----------


## diomond

Só para constar, MINHA OPINIÃO, eu já vi PTP com 2 APC-5M 18 em produção passando fácil os 100MB em PTP, como também ja vi em PTMTP passando mais de 120MB com PPS super ALTO, solução BOA e BARATA, isto minha opnião, segue anexo o teste de performance do 5M 18 contra os concorrentes. sei lá...

----------


## flavioleonel

> Bom dia, Amigos.
> 
> *Os senhores usariam qual das opções abaixo para um enlace ponto à ponto de 10 km, com visada limpa?*
> 
> 2 - Rádios Ponto à Ponto PTP 5 GHz 2N MiMo 2x2;
> 2 - Antenas UBIQUITI NANOBEAM AC AIRMAX 5GHZ 19DBI (NBE-5AC-19) com Radome Shield.
> 
> *R$ 4.420,00*
> 
> ...


Em relação a custo beneficio com certeza seria ubiquiti na linha AC
porque no entanto a intelbras ainda nao lançou nada em 802.11ac que eu saiba

----------


## TheGodfather

> Só para constar, MINHA OPINIÃO, eu já vi PTP com 2 APC-5M 18 em produção passando fácil os 100MB em PTP, como também ja vi em PTMTP passando mais de 120MB com PPS super ALTO, solução BOA e BARATA, isto minha opnião, segue anexo o teste de performance do 5M 18 contra os concorrentes. sei lá...


Tenho um ptp de 9km com dois APC 5m e duas Rockets Dish 30Dbi:

Sinal: -53/-52dBm
Noise: -98dBm
Taxa de dados: 300Mbps (Passa 92Mbps full)
Instalei por volta de Janeiro do ano passado e até hoje não voltei lá p/ nada. Mas se quiser mais de 100Mbps reais, vai ter que ser AC

----------


## diomond

> Tenho um ptp de 9km com dois APC 5m e duas Rockets Dish 30Dbi:
> 
> Sinal: -53/-52dBm
> Noise: -98dBm
> Taxa de dados: 300Mbps (Passa 92Mbps full)
> Instalei por volta de Janeiro do ano passado e até hoje não voltei lá p/ nada. Mas se quiser mais de 100Mbps reais, vai ter que ser AC


Show!

----------


## tiagoestevao

Estou estudando esses conteúdos. Muito obrigado a todos!

----------


## rimaraujo

Não trabalho na intelbras mas defendo essa linha deles. Devo ter hoje na minha rede mais de 150 enlaces com essa combinação. Não pensaria 2X. Iria de intelbras com uma antena algcom. Compre instale. Se não gostar te compro o kit.

----------


## emilidani

jajajaj, nao ha como comparar Intelbras e MKT ou UBNT!!!! Da uma lida a todas as reclamações de Intelbras e vai tirar sua conclusão.

----------


## diomond

> jajajaj, nao ha como comparar Intelbras e MKT ou UBNT!!!! Da uma lida a todas as reclamações de Intelbras e vai tirar sua conclusão.


Desculpe amigo, discordo de sua opinião, se pensarmos desta maneira, veja quantas reclamações tem de UBNT .

----------


## emilidani

Me refiero a reclamações dos mais experimentados deste FORUM. Aqueles que merecem respeito dos colegas pela colaboração e conhecimento.

----------


## rimaraujo

Bem. Aí está a minha opinião. Hoje tenho 7 mil clientes. Atendo 39 cidades. E tenho mais de 150 pares de intelbras instalado. Agora como o próprio autor disse. Ele está buscando o que achar melhor. E estamos aqui postando o que achamos o melhor para nós. Portanto. Cada um poste a sua opinião. Só não acho ético criticar outras soluções. O desempenho de uma rede começa desde o planejamento. Não adianta pegar um script pronto na web e tentar utilizar. Se para você não deu certo algo errado você deve ter feito. Um equipamento não funciona pra um e funciona para outro não. 
Minha opinião. Eu iria de intelbras.

----------


## TheGodfather

O APC 5M é da Deliberant, só tem mesmo o logo da intelbras e a tradução do menu. E é como eu falei, configurei tudo certinho e até hj não fui lá, nunca travou, nunca perdeu potência, nunca queimou porta lan (uso cabo ftp bem aterrado), etc. Foi instalar e esquecer, como um equipamento bom deve ser.

----------


## LMNET

> Bem. Aí está a minha opinião. Hoje tenho 7 mil clientes. Atendo 39 cidades. E tenho mais de 150 pares de intelbras instalado. Agora como o próprio autor disse. Ele está buscando o que achar melhor. E estamos aqui postando o que achamos o melhor para nós. Portanto. Cada um poste a sua opinião. Só não acho ético criticar outras soluções. O desempenho de uma rede começa desde o planejamento. Não adianta pegar um script pronto na web e tentar utilizar. Se para você não deu certo algo errado você deve ter feito. Um equipamento não funciona pra um e funciona para outro não. 
> Minha opinião. Eu iria de intelbras.


E não se esqueça que a a Linha APC, a unica coisa que tem da Intelbras é o logo, pois é um radio Deliberant, 10 vezes melhor que Ubnt, so não bate o mikrotik, porque no mikrotik, você faz o que quer por causa do sistema opercaional

----------


## emilidani

BLZ, cada um tem direito a suas proprias escolhas !!! porem tomar cuidado com as opiniões que provem de partes interessadas!!!!

----------


## diomond

Show!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Eu acho que APC-5M-18+ (Devido a antena) pra essa distancia não ficaria bem. Tenho 2 a 4km em 20mhz, ipoll, modulação de mcs13 e com a potencia no maximo 29dbm nois dois lados consegui um sinal de 61/66 no ap e 64/64 no cliente.

AP: http://prntscr.com/8js29n / http://prntscr.com/8js2mg
CLiente: http://prntscr.com/8js2i9

Talvez o APC-5M+ com antenas Algcom ficaria muito melhor.

Obs.: Cinto falta de equipamentos gigalan na intelbras, na linha WISP+. Eles só tem na linha pro que é muito alto.

----------


## rimaraujo

Tenho aqui na rede APC5M com antenas ALGCOM passando 100 MB. E tenho a linha pro passando 150 MB. Latências 2 ms

----------


## hugoklrn

> Tenho aqui na rede APC5M com antenas ALGCOM passando 100 MB. E tenho a linha pro passando 150 MB. Latências 2 ms


Rimaraujo.....qual a distancia do APC5M e o da linha PRO

----------


## Eternoamador

33.333 por cento indicam MK. 33.333 por cento indicam apc5m. 33.333 por cento indicam outras coisas... e os que indicam X xingam Y e Z
Acaba como eu:
Para 50 Km vou arriscar apc5m com antenas 34 dbi...

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Uma coisa que aprendi, seja o ptp perto ou longe quanto maior a antena é melhor.

----------


## emilidani

> E não se esqueça que a a Linha APC, a unica coisa que tem da Intelbras é o logo, pois é um radio Deliberant, 10 vezes melhor que Ubnt, so não bate o mikrotik, porque no mikrotik, você faz o que quer por causa do sistema opercaional



O que leva a concluir que Deliverant é 10 vezes melhor que UBNT?

----------


## LMNET

Ate hoje não peguei nenhum Deliberant / Ligowave com:
* Porta Queimada.
* Firmware dando problema, se instalar o OpenWRT, funciona.
* Esquentando demais
* perdendo potencia do nada
* Numero de pacotes

----------


## Eternoamador

Aqui uso 3 apc2m90 para atender clientes.
Tenho uma MK só gerenciando.
Sem problemas.

----------

